
YouTuber Sued Over Stanley Kubrick Movies Analysis - evo_9
https://torrentfreak.com/youtuber-sued-stanley-kubrick-movies-analysis-160606/
======
SignalsFromBob
I wish I could see the original video. I watched the new one where he's edited
out the infringing content. It was very good. However, if he was using the
infringing music in the same way that he was using music in the new one I can
see why he's facing an issue. All of the music in the video I watched was used
as a music bed. It wasn't subject to his analysis or criticism except for a
brief mention at the end of the video. On that note, I hope he's received
permission to use the remaining music. Many people don't realize that the
performance and recording of a classical music score may be copyrighted even
though the score itself could be in the public domain.

------
vasaulys
Is it just me or has there been a lot of these aggressive takedowns lately?

Nostalgia Critic, Louder with Crowder, now Criswell... I'm sure I'm missing
more too.

------
oneloop
In the old days, if you used torrents to distribute p2p you'd get sued. If you
used someone else's website to distribute, the website would get sued.

Now, people use YouTube to distribute but people get sued, not YouTube. Why is
this? Morally, and for a purpose of balancing powers, it should be the big guy
that gets sued, not the individuals.

------
tomlock
I think that's a totally fair reason to ask for a takedown. Like they said,
the music wasn't the subject of the analysis so I'd think it isn't fair use.

However I'd be interested to know if they contacted Lewis directly with good
intentions before leaping to litigation.

